# I need to clarrify the law on titles and boat motors?



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Okay, I have heard from several people that you need a title for every motor 10 horse power or larger. But several people I know sell these motors without titles!!!! I have heard that in some states titles are not nessessary(florida) I can buy one now but he only has a bill of sale. Somebody please clear this up?

Can I buy it with a bill of sale or must I have a title. Thanks any info helpful. If I did buy the motor with just a bill of sale would it be hard to Resell it.
Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzzzzy


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

I really need a definate answer not speculation cause I'm putting the motor on right now and would hate to have take it off.
Fishcrazzzzzzzy


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

according to the DOW,you need a title.if the previous owner doesn't have one,you need to contact the DOW and find out what you can do to get one.
check out the DOW page on the ODNR site,for requirements,and call the phone number listed at the bottom.


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

can't speak for all states, be here in PA we don't have titles on motors. Only thing we title is the boat and trailer. I did read somewhere, I think on iboats, that they (Utah) do not title motors, but if you live in a state that does they can provide you with an affidavit along with the bill of sale so that it can be titled.

http://www.iboats.com/ref/faq.html#6d



> *Do your motors come with titles?*
> Only 6 out of 50 states require that you title an outboard motor. These states are Missouri, Ohio, Oklahoma, South Carolina, Texas, and Utah. Although our corporate offices are in Utah, none of the motors are actually shipped from this state - therefore none of our motors come with titles. If you do not live in one of these states you should not need to title your outboard. If you do live in one of the above-mentioned states please use the following guide to get a title for your motor:
> 
> New Motors: We do not sell new, current model year motors, but here is the story about them anyway. Some title states will provide a title when presented with the Bill of Sale and the appropriate application. Other states require a Manufacturers Statement of Origin (MSO). If your state requires an MSO in order for you to title the motor and your motor is BRAND NEW you will need to order an MSO from the manufacturer. Please note: the MSO is only available for new outboards and therefore are not available for Pre-owned or New/Demo motors.
> ...


 also from Ohio Division of Watercraft flowchart at http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/reg/regreqs.htm there is a blub saying to call the titling division and it gives a phone number. I would guess a bill of sale would be okay so long as it states the sellers address is in a state that doesn't require titling. But I'd call and ask just to be safe.

Barry


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I purchased a 12' aluminum boat with a 6 horse motor & only the registration for the boat as a record of transfer of ownership and I had no problem going to a license agency & getting it registered in my name. The DNR website indicates that you should be able to do that with boats less than 14' & motors less than 10 hp and if the license agency won't register your boat/motor with only that, then you can contact them. If you have a motor 10 hp or larger, you must have a title.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Last year I purchased a 25 hp outboard from a guy that brought it up from Florida. He did not have a title for it. I called the title bureau, and asked what I needed to title it in my name. I was told to bring in a notorized bill of sale, a picture of the motor, and a close up of the VIN plate. I took one of each with my digital camera, printed it out, and went to the title bureau. After about ten minutes, and $12, I had the motor titled in my name, and the title in my hand.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

i have a 50hp rude that came with the pontoon with no title...went to the odnr and they did a title search and said "its clean" that will be $185 and we'll give you a clean title...i said "be back when the 40 blows"


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

By the watercraft laws, you do. My Sea Nymph and the 50hp Johnson hanging off the back was titled as a 16' fishing craft w/outboard. Never did figure that out. 

My current boat has a title for the boat, one for the outboard and a registration for the trailer. 3 pieces of paper in the boat in case I get checked. Cost? Enough red tape to make me age 10 years. I bought the boat in New York and they have no titles for the outboard or requirements for the trailer. I went to the AUTOMOTIVE license bureau and they told me what to do. I did NOT go to the watercraft office- they'll bleed you dry. 

The woman at the license bureau was VERY helpful. I got it done in 3 days and it could have taken a month with the watercraft guys. 

I will say that I have NEVER been in a situation where anyone ever had a reason to ask for any paperwork on my boat. Heck, when I bought it I spent the first weekend on Lake Erie with NO numbers on it- nobody cared the least, including the DNR guy at the dock. 

UFM82


----------

